# omg! I am furious!



## Hayley411 (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay so heres the story, I have been on vacation for the last two weeks and payed my auntto watch Sherbertmy lionhead doe while Ive been gone. Well come to find out she putSherbert and her buck Harley together, not just once but they have been living in the same cage together the entire two weeks! Thats not the worst part Harley is her son! GRRR! I just cant believe she could be so stupid! You know what she said when I called her out on it "Sherberts Harleys mother he knows better he wouldnt mate with his own mother" Can you believe that, like a rabbits going to know his mother!.......So I am really hoping that she did not get pregnant although I cant see how she wouldnt have. So if she is i have no idea when her due date is going to be! Well ill keep you updated.

~Hayley


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh gosh :shock:!

Any chance of getting her spayed ASAP?? Would really be the best in this situation - yikes.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 21, 2008)

I would urge an emergency spay and give the bill to your aunt.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW! How irresponsible and stupid! I can't believe she said "How its is mom he know...." That is hilarious that she would even think that! She must not know about breeding! 

At first when I read that Harley was her son I thought he was your aunts son, lmao, then i re-red it and got it. 

I hope she isn't pregnant but you will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 21, 2008)

Hayley, so sorry to hear about that! Wow... At least the same thing didn't happen to her that happened to my friend when I was little. Her family went out of town for a few days, and grandma and grandpa agreed to take care of her pet bunny. Instead, they ATE her bunny. Killed her and had her for dinner. Oh my gosh, that poor rabbit, and what a traumatized child! :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hayley, so sorry to hear about that! Wow... At least the same thing didn't happen to her that happened to my friend when I was little. Her family went out of town for a few days, and grandma and grandpa agreed to take care of her pet bunny. Instead, they ATE her bunny. Killed her and had her for dinner. Oh my gosh, that poor rabbit, and what a traumatized child! :shock:


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2008)

Let us know if you find out she is indeed pregnant. We can help you through. We'll move this thread at that time.

Best of luck to you and Sherbert!

Edit: Moved this here per Peg upon request. Poster has been notified that I moved this thread.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 21, 2008)

I would plan on giving her a nestbox 28 days from the day that you left. The babies should be OK, most breeders line-breed, mother to son and father to daughter. The dangerous breedings are full brother to full sister.

Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 21, 2008)

As RAL said, just be prepared. Mother to son isn't a bad breeding, just a shame it's not a planned breeding. If you were going to spay her, (and you don't want the litter), it would be best to do it ASAP. But technically, she could be 2 weeks along. So she's half way through the pregnancy... she could be due in 2 weeks. 

On another note, don't leave Sherbert with your aunt again.... some people take ignorance to new levels.


(edited for spelling... )


----------



## Alexah (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh wow...I'm sorry this has happened to you and your bunny.

Please keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my i agree never would my aunt ever have anything to do with the rabbit, it was sssssoooooooo irresponsible on her part to do that to YOUR rabbit. Good luck I hope everything turns out ok .


----------



## polly (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow no wonder you are annoyed! and and SS :shock::shock:wow now those grandparents were like teh worst bunny sitters ever!

I hope it all goes well for her either with her spay if you go that route or with the litter when it comes along


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I would be furious also! That is very irresponsible of your Aunt to do that. I hope your bun is ok and not pregnant. But I guess you'll have to wait and see. 

I also agree with what SeniorCats said. If you do have her spayed, give your Aunt the bill and have her pay it. 

SnowyShiloh: Really? :shock:Wow, poor girl. And poor bunny. I can't believe that her Grandparents would do such a thing. 

And I have a similar story to that. My Grandma's friend went to Japan (or some-where like that) and they had brought along their poodle. And she was the most adorable poodle I had even seen. Well they went to a resturant and they couldn't bring their dog in, so they had theowner of theresturanttake the poddle outside and keep it out there untill they were finished. But the person instead took it back into the kitchen, killed the poodle and then brought it back to the people and told them they had cooked the dog for their dinner!

I couldn't even believe to be in those people's shoes or SnowyShiloh's friend. Wow, people are very strange. But I think it's from what country they come from. Because I know alot of people from Japan eat dog..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 21, 2008)

If you really don't want babies, I would get her in for an emergency spay. We had to do that with one of our rescues. We assumed she was pregnant because she came in with a male that she had been housed with - and we were correct. It's not something we like to do, but we just didn't need to have any more babies in rescue!


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I am not going to spay her (I dont have any money to) so I'll just have to prepare for it. The bad thing is that I am going on another vacation for three weeks starting august 10 so I dont know what I am going to do. My aunt was supposed to watch her then too (which is NOT happening). I guess I'll have to cancel my trip, which sucks but I am not letting Ashley (my aunt)care for not only Sherbert but babies as well. It's such a bummer really did not want to deal with baby bunnies again, and I'll have to buy a new cage because I don't have one and I am not having baby bunnies all over my house. I guess I'll just have to start going to garage sales alot now because a rabbit cage aroung here costs about $75 dollars or more. How would I know if she is indeed pregnant? Apart from pulling fur and gathering hay. I guess I could palpate but I'm not very good.

~Hayley


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

>.< Eeee I hope she's not preggers, but I guess the odds aren't good huh? I hate having un-rabbit-savvy take care of my bunny. Best of luck to you with your buns!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 21, 2008)

She is actually at a pretty good point in her pregnancy to palp her. Is there any breeders in your area that you could palp her for you?

Roger


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2008)

It would be cheaper in the long run to get her an e-spay. Taking care of up to the probably 5 (or more) babies she could have will not be cheap...or an easy way out.

Ask your aunt if she will pay for half of the spay....it's her responsibility, too .


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 22, 2008)

how can people be so _stupid_. it always amazes me.....................

i'd have her spayed and have your aunt pay for it. tell her you wouldn't need to have her spayed right now if _she _hadn't put them together without permission and that you don't want to have to deal with babies right now so she needs to pay to fix _her_ mistake. it shouldn't have to be your problem or inconvenience you any more than necessary.

that said, i hope it all works out, whatever you decide to do:hug1!

Shiloh, eating you grand kids rabbit:nosir:? i'm glad Grandma & grandpa love Jamie(G'ma even sent him lettuce:nod). they'd never eat him:innocent. uggh, i'm still all creeped out!:headsmack


----------



## Becca (Jul 22, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> I would urge an emergency spay and give the bill to your aunt.



Defintely - no offence to your aunt but some people don't always think :X



*Becca*


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree that an emergency spay would be less costly than dealing with babies. And remember that if she has the babies, you will then have to deal with finding homes for them.

Your aunt should definitely take care of at LEAST 1/2 the cost of the spay as her bunny is the buck involved AND it was her decision to put them together.

Talk to your vet's office about maybe paying in installments. If you explain your situation and the fact that you want to avoid an unwanted litter, he/she may be very willing to work with your financial situation.

Wishing you well whatever you decide!
~Mary Ellen


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 24, 2008)

Any news about your bunny? I don't think you should spay her until after her babies. Have your aunt pay for dealing with the babies. I couldn't stant to let those babies not have a chance at life. It is not there fault they were an acciedent...


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, I am not going to spay her before the babies are born. I am just getting prepared for the babieswhenever they do come.

~Hayley


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

Do what you think is best for your bunny, and for your situation.

Savannah, who was at the time my only unfixed female rabbit accidentally mated with my foster, the only unfixed male in the house. My boyfriend and I did talk about having an emergency spay, but the reason she was not spayed earlier was because she was dealing with stomach issues and the vet did not feel like it was worth the risk.

So I had to decide between an emergency spay and potentially risking my girl, or a litter of babies. I choose to have the babies, and quite honestly - they've brought such joy to my life that I can't think of being without them. I got Savannah spayed two weeks ago, and I have already booked the baby bunnies' spay and neuter appointment. It is a lot more expensive, but you also have the option of giving the babies away to good homes when they're old enough.

I'm also an adoption counselor for my rabbit rescue. When pregnant rabbits arrive, we unfortunately do give them emergency spays. It always makes me sad, but I understand there's just no room for them.

I deal with both scenarios, but as I've said - do what's best for your bunny and you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2008)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Yeah, I am not going to spay her before the babies are born. I am just getting prepared for the babieswhenever they do come.
> 
> ~Hayley



Well we are all here to help you.

I have to be honest. I myself could never have an emergency spay done.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2008)

We are all here to help you. Let us know if you have any questions... 

How is Sherbert doing? Look like she's gaining any weight?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Hayley411 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I am not going to spay her before the babies are born. I am just getting prepared for the babieswhenever they do come.
> ...


i'm sure if i could either. it would depend on the $$$ situation, really. i'm behind you for keeping them and i'd have been behind you if you did a spay. how's she doing? gaining any weight?


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sherbert doesn't really seem to be gaining weight or eating more than normal but who knows. She has definatly had a horrible attitude the last few days, she grunts and lunges at me when I go near her cage. Plus she is being very destructive, she has never been much of a chewer but she is chewing up the linoleum (sp?) in her cage and constantly flipping her hay box and Igloo over. Today she even pulled the grate off her litterbox and dug through it getting soiled litter and poo everywhere. Is this all normal? She has never done any of this before. I do really hope she gets over this little destructive phase soon, cleaning the cage 8-10 times a day is getting really irritating.

~Hayley


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jul 27, 2008)

Some does that are bred will be very moody, others will not. I can tell if a few of my does are bred as littleas one day after they are bred. They definately get a different attitude. Some that are sweethearts get moody and vocal and some that are on the cranky side settle right down and are loving. It all depends on the doe.

Most of mydoes don't physically show that they are pregnant until the last few days unless they have a very large litter.

Roger


----------



## [r o s i e] (Jul 27, 2008)

Yikes! Like said before, I would spay her and send the bill to your Aunt. Maybe next time you can take your rabbits on vacation. :?


----------



## Dublinperky (Jul 29, 2008)

I am glad to hear tht you are not going to e spay her. I hope that she has an easy pregnancy and that all her babies get good homes!:hearts::bestwishes:


----------



## Hayley411 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I am getting kind of excited to see the babies. Althought I am not liking Sherberts attitude right now, she has been moved out of her nic cage in my bedroom into a wire cage in the bathroom. She is being so destructive (ripping up her linoleum, chewing up her Igloo, haybox, and litterbox)and is being soonoisy all night long that Ican't get any sleep. So banished to the bathroom she is. Hopefully this gets better...and Fast!

~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 31, 2008)

If she is pregnant, she could be dueearly next week. (If they were put together July 6... she could be duemost likely aroundAugust 6th...or any day thereafter.). I'd start getting a nestbox together and keep an eye on her. 

Her hormones are a little "off" right now... have patience. The bathroom is a good place if she is being a noisy little bugger.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 31, 2008)

HA HA HA i have to defend her lil attitude if she is pregnant, i am like that too!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 31, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> HA HA HA i have to defend her lil attitude if she is pregnant, i am like that too!!!!!!!! lol


Yeah, I'm not pregnant right now, but my youngest is only five months old, so well do I remember the mood swings! LOL Don't worry, another week or so and she will settle down once the babies come.


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww! I know how you feel! That's why my gerbils live in the laundry room  (although they aren't pregnant, lol) I can't wait to see the babies, if she's going to have any!! Keep us posted, and good luck!!


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 1, 2008)

okay, today I palped her and felt something that felt like marbles. So if I was doing it right she is definatly pregnant, though suprisingly they didn't seemvery big. At least not big enough to be coming out in a week. I don't know....hmmm. I've been keeping an eye out for her carrying hay around in her mouth so that I can put the nest box in with her. Really I could put it in there right now because she will not wee in it, at least she doesn't in her hay box. Should I put the box in there with her just to be safe? 

~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2008)

Cecal pellets can feel the same way...but honestly, she could have gotten pregnant at any point during the two weeks you were away. So there is a two week window within whichshe could kindle. 

The earliest she could deliver would be the 5th or 6th... so I'd just have everything ready. Put the nestbox in on Monday (the 4th) and as you said, just make sure she isn't weeing in it. It can stay in as long as it doesn't bother her and she is keeping it clean.


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think sherbert is pregnant! Although of course I could be wrong, but she is not nesting or anything plus her attitude is back to normal.Cross your fingers and hope for the best.

~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 7, 2008)

THAT would be WONDERFUL news! :biggrin2:


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 7, 2008)

Frick!!! I spoke to soon I just went in to find all her toys in the nestbox along with fur. She has started pulling fur to line the nest! EEK! I leave for vacation on wednesday, I do have a pet sitter coming to take care of the other animals but I don't know if I should trust someone else with newborn babies. What should i do? I guess just wait and see what happens. sigh. I was really hopeing (sp?)she wasn't pregnant. 

~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 7, 2008)

Have patience. If she has a litter, she'll be all set by next Wednesday. See what happens tonight.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see what happens. Most likely, since she is pulling fur, she is pregnant. I hope she has a safe delivery and has healthy big babies. And that they are as cute as buttons!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 9, 2008)

Any babies yet! I hope she will have a safe kindling and that all the babies are okay.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 9, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 9, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Any babies yet! I hope she will have a safe kindling and that all the babies are okay.



same here!

ETA: wasn't this in rabbitry and show room?


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sherbert is weird I don't know what got into her but she spent a whole night building a nest and started pulling fur but never finnished and still has not had babies, i'm baffled.If she had a false pregnancy would she still wait a month to build a nest? I thought if they had a false pregnancy it didn't go the whole 31 days, is this right? I am just waiting to see, we didn't get back from our last vacation until the 22nd so really she could have gotten pregnant then.I'll keep you updated.

~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 11, 2008)

She may be confused by the Hormones. Could be a false pregnancy... but give her time. I know you are going away on Wednesday. Just make sure whoever is watching her knows about the nestbox set up and what to expect. If she has babies, she'll take care of it... be patient....


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd guess you're on vacation now as it's Wednesday. Have a good one and I hope all is well with Sherbert .

Jo xx


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 20, 2008)

We have BABIES!!! Three of them. Sherb is doing good, although I found something kind of strange in the cage.

Babies:







Theweird thing:

What is it? has anyone seen anything like it before?






~Hayley


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new litter! They look healthy and well fed! Sherbert must have handled it fine. Those "things" you found in the cage are probably the placenta's, or pieces of them. (Can't see very much in the photo) She should have eaten them, but since she left them, just throw them away. 

So glad it all worked out! Now you have to keep us PHOTO updated on their growth.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 20, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> So glad it all worked out! Now you have to keep us PHOTO updated on their growth.


ditto:biggrin2:!


----------



## BSAR (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats on the babies! I am glad they are all healthy! I can't wait to see them grow up!


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

OHHHH! Congrats on the babies. Keep us updated!


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 21, 2008)

Aw they are alllooking pink, plump and healthy. Congrats onSherbet's babies 

Jo xx


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay the babies are doing great they are starting to get some hair and they are fat and active. But their hair is growing in kind of srange they look like they have tiger stripes where they have no fur, and the tops of their heads are bald Poor little babies they think their tigers Well here are some pics:
















Why is their hair like that? it's kind of weird but they are also really wrinkly?

~Hayley


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

CUTE! I don't know why there hair would grow that way but I think it is adorable!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 21, 2008)

Are they lionheads or lionhead mixes? I didn't get a good look at the pictures - but they might be double mane lionheads if both parents are lionheads.


----------



## Hayley411 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes they are Lionhead mixes the mother is my Vienna-marked lionhead doe, and the father is her son a tortoiseshellLionhead/holland lop mix.

Mother:








Father:






I have had lionhead/lop litters before but they have never looked like this.

~Hayley


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Aug 22, 2008)

They are fine, I've had babies like that, kinda looks like they are wet but they will get hair there soon. Their dad is a no mane(I am right, right?) so the babies will not be double mane. Expect single manes and no manes, either way they are gonna be cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I would love to have a little lionhead mix. Can't wait for more pics!


----------

